# *UPDATED* - Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway



## KokoTheMonkey

First off, yes, it's legit. I will pay $10 for the winner of my "contest", which is rather quite simple. The only catch, if there is any, is that we'll have to wait until the season is completely over. So, if you plan on paying for a SM sometime before the season is over, you might as well not sign up. However, if you don't plan on being a SM any time soon, why not sign up? What's there to lose? I'm going to wait until the end of the season because this all has to do with the Spurs winning a NBA championship or not. Afterall, this is the Spurs forum. So, here's how it works:



There will be two "pools": GO Spurs, or NO Spurs. If you think the Spurs will win the 2004/2005 title, you will put GO Spurs. If not, put NO Spurs. Names will be put into the different pools, and based on the Spurs performance this season, one "pool" will win, and one "pool" will lose. If the Spurs win, all names under the GO Spurs "pool" will then be put into a hat, then I will randomly draw a name, and the name I randomly draw will get a paid SM from your truly. If the Spurs don't win the championship, the NO Spurs pool will win, and the same process will follow. So, all you have to do is sign up one way or the other, wait for the fate of the Spurs' season, and hope your name will be drawn. This is legit too; I'm not the type to make false promises to strangers. And no, I'm not the type who will cheat and "randomly" select the name of my favorite poster. If that was the case, I'd just give that person $10 straight-up. 





Why you might ask? Why are you doing this? Basically, it will add some fun into the Spurs forum, and it will add some fun into the Spurs season. June is a helluva long time from now, but that's part of the fun. There will be a cut-off date for this, because if Duncan's head falls off in the middle of the season, I don't want to see people suddenly think the Spurs won't win it all. 



PS: I'm begging *you* to join in. The more posters there are, the more fun it will be.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I almost forgot....Here's an example of how to sign up:


If your user name is JoeBackboard, just type


*JoeBackboard - GO Spurs or NO Spurs*



Obviously, you have to pick one or the other.


----------



## cpawfan

cpawfan - No Spurs

Thanks for doing this


----------



## Yao Mania

Well I'm sure the names are all gonna be favoured towards one side.... so what the heck

Yao Mania - GO Spurs!


----------



## Yyzlin

Yyzlin- No Spurs


----------



## Mavs Dude

Mavs Dude-Go Spurs!!!


----------



## TiMVP2

TiMVP2-GO SPURS :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DUKG - GO SPURS 





:uhoh: I already am a SMember. :sigh: 


:greatjob: on the game though KOKO


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> DUKG - GO SPURS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uhoh: I already am a SMember. :sigh:
> 
> 
> :greatjob: on the game though KOKO





CHEATER!!!!!


 



Have you ever been so bored that you start thinking of ideas for threads? Well, that's how this thread got started.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEATER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been so bored that you start thinking of ideas for threads? Well, that's how this thread got started.


  Very nice idea. Simple game but still tough. 

Where did you get that Spurs flag avatar. I would like to get a kings one. :shy:


----------



## mrfrodo

mrfrodo- No Spurs:meditate:


----------



## knicksfan

knicksfan- NO SPURS


----------



## Premier

Celts11: No Spurs...

Don't get me wrong, I actually enjoy watching the Spurs and I do root for them if they aren't affecting the Celtics, but I believe that the Spurs, even though the have a dominant roster, will not win this years championship. Same way with the Lakers Reloaded. On paper they are great, but I think something, whether it be injury, chemistry, or personal relations, will not allow the Spurs to win the championship.

Oh, and thank you KokoTheMonkey for setting up this exciting contest.

*Edit*: Since rewiewing the Spurs roster once again, I have since changed my stance. I do favor the Spurs this year to win the championship.

*Celts11: Go Spurs!*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Very nice idea. Simple game but still tough.
> 
> Where did you get that Spurs flag avatar. I would like to get a kings one. :shy:








From here:http://ideaspot.net/nba/index.html


It's a nice little site.


----------



## BG7

BabyBlueSlugga7- Go Spurs


----------



## BigMike

BigMike-No Spurs


----------



## Knicks Junkie

Knicks Junkie - No Spurs


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs

rocketsthathavespurs GO SPURS!!!!!!! r yall peepz nutz spurs gonna go all the way


----------



## LineOFire

LineOFire - Go Spurs Go!


----------



## texan

texan- go spurs


----------



## King Joseus

KingJoseus - No Spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Here's the breakdown thus far:



*GO Spurs:*


Yao Mania
Mavs Dude
TiMVP2
DaUnbreakableKinG
Celts11
rocketsthathavespurs
LineOFire
texan




*NO Spurs:*


cpawfan
Yyzlin
mrfrodo
knicksfan
BabyBlueSlugga7
BigMike
Knicks Junkie 
KingJoseus






Wow, 8 and 8 so far. :yes:

If I forgot your name, or didn't put you under the right "pool", then please let me know, and I'll change it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

XxMia_9xX..... GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO DUNCAN, PARKER, GINOBILI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk

theo4002 - no spurs


----------



## OG

I'm not after the SM, afterall i'll already a SM, so make me void from the 'competition' or something..

NO SPURS!!!! GO HEAT!


----------



## Admiral

The Admiral - No Spurs


----------



## theBirdman

theBirdman: Go Spurs!

With two slovenians in SA, I have to go with the spurs this year!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here:http://ideaspot.net/nba/index.html
> 
> 
> It's a nice little site.


Very nice site.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

Luiz_Rodrigo - Go Spurs


----------



## WhoDaBest23

WhoDaBest23... No Spurs


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> The Admiral - No Spurs


Spurs fan going against Spurs??


----------



## Sánchez AF

SpeakerBoxxx - No Spurs 

I need that SM, when mine expire


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> SpeakerBoxxx - No Spurs
> 
> I need that SM, when mine expire





Let me check with the judges on the ruling.......They gave it a thumbs up.  




Hey, whomever wins it wins it.


----------



## Admiral

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Spurs fan going against Spurs??


I see the Spurs as a top 3 team, but somehow I don't see them winning it in 2004/2005.


----------



## LeBronisnumba1

LeBronisnumba1- Go Spurs!

Yah man thanx. :grinning:


----------



## Starbury03

Starbury03-Go Spurs
:makeadeal


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ezealen- Go Spurs


----------



## Dark Praetor

Dark Praetor - Go Spurs


----------



## Azamad Bagatov

Azamad Bagatov - Go Spurs


----------



## JGKoblenz

Great idea Koko!

That is why you are my favorite Spurs mod!


----------



## madman

Madman - no spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


Yao Mania
Mavs Dude
TiMVP2
DaUnbreakableKinG
Celts11
rocketsthathavespurs
LineOFire
texan
XxMia_9xX
theBirdman
Luiz_Rodrigo 
LeBronisnumba1
Starbury03
Ezealen
Dark Praetor
Azamad Bagatov





*NO Spurs:*


cpawfan
Yyzlin
mrfrodo
knicksfan
BabyBlueSlugga7
BigMike
Knicks Junkie 
KingJoseus
theo4002
The Admiral
WhoDaBest23
SpeakerBoxxx
Madman



Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 16
NO SPURS - 13



I'll sticky this thread now so it won't be forgotten....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Great idea Koko!
> 
> That is why you are my favorite Spurs mod!





Hey, you're my "mentor", so the credit is yours. :yes:


----------



## Zach

Zach - No Spurs


----------



## Captain Obvious

Captain Obvious- NO SPURS


----------



## dmilesai

dmilesai-NO Spurs

I love the Spurs, and they'll at least make it to the WC Finals, but I'm gonna say one of the other 28 teams will win the championship.


----------



## Fracture

Fracture..NO Spurs


----------



## tha supes

tha supes - NO Spurs



hope i win.... :gopray:


----------



## mike

Mike-No Spurs


----------



## X-Factor

Minnesota Magician- NO SPURS


----------



## scapegoat

scapegoat - No Spurs

This is a great thread, but you always take the field. Always.


----------



## KG4MVP2

kg4mvp2-No Spurs


----------



## wild_style

wild_style - no spurs


----------



## Bruno

Bruno- NO SPURS


----------



## hobojoe

hobojoe- No Spurs

Not in it for the SM or anything, but a cool(and generous) idea nonetheless Koko.


----------



## Odomiles

Odomiles - No Spurs

Great idea man.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, a lot of Spurs nay-sayers this year.....




I'll update the list tomorrow, which will surely be lopsided.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Damn, a lot of Spurs nay-sayers this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update the list tomorrow, which will surely be lopsided.


that's ok 'cuz they're wrong! it gives us, go spurs people, higher chances!  i think only spurs fans picked go spurs hahah!


----------



## Blazerfan024

Blazerfan024 - No Spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


Yao Mania
Mavs Dude
TiMVP2
DaUnbreakableKinG
Celts11
rocketsthathavespurs
LineOFire
texan
XxMia_9xX
theBirdman
Luiz_Rodrigo 
LeBronisnumba1
Starbury03
Ezealen
Dark Praetor
Azamad Bagatov





*NO Spurs:*


cpawfan
Yyzlin
mrfrodo
knicksfan
BabyBlueSlugga7
BigMike
Knicks Junkie 
KingJoseus
theo4002
The Admiral
WhoDaBest23
SpeakerBoxxx
Madman
Zach
Captain Obvious
dmilesai
Fracture
tha supes
Mike
Minnesota Magician
scapegoat
kg4mvp2
wild_style
Bruno
hobojoe
Odomiles
Blazerfan024




Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 16
NO SPURS - 27



A huge streak of NO Spurs puts that pool ahead by a good margin for now.


Note: I'll have to officially set a last day to sign up for this contest, which will probably be the first game of the Spurs season.


Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MarioChalmers

gian: NO SPURS

Don't get me wrong, I think the Spurs have a shot, but I really feel that the chances that another team would win it is larger.


----------



## rock747

rock747-No Spurs


----------



## Kuskid

Kuskid- GO SPURS! (goin with the minority)


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan52

ChicagoBullsFan52-No Spurs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11- No Spurs


----------



## "Matt!"

Matt85163 - No Spurs


----------



## JT

*no spurs at all!*

sherako - NO Spurs


----------



## rocketeer

no spurs.

not that it matters but i'll say yes kings overs the pacers in the finals. that's just a free preview of my predictions that will come as the season gets closer.


----------



## Tooeasy

NO spurs :grinning:


----------



## phillymickfan

*NO SPURS* Pacers will win it all!! :yes:


----------



## KirkSnyderFan

KirkSnyderFan- No Spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


1. Yao Mania
2. Mavs Dude
3. TiMVP2
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11
6. rocketsthathavespurs
7. LineOFire
8. texan
9. XxMia_9xX
10. theBirdman
11. Luiz_Rodrigo 
12. LeBronisnumba1
13. Starbury03
14. Ezealen
15. Dark Praetor
16. Azamad Bagatov
17. Kuskid




*NO Spurs:*


1. cpawfan
2. Yyzlin
3. mrfrodo
4. knicksfan
5. BabyBlueSlugga7
6. BigMike
7. Knicks Junkie 
8. KingJoseus
9. theo4002
10. The Admiral
11. WhoDaBest23
12. SpeakerBoxxx
13. Madman
14. Zach
15. Captain Obvious
16. dmilesai
17. Fracture
18. tha supes
19. Mike
20. Minnesota Magician
21. scapegoat
22. kg4mvp2
23. wild_style
24. Bruno
25. hobojoe
26. Odomiles
27. Blazerfan024
28. gian
29. rock747
30. ChicagoBullsFan52
31. ToddMacCulloch11
32. Matt85163
33. sherako
34. rocketeer
35. b-diddy
36. phillymickfan
37. KirkSnyderFan




Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 17
NO SPURS - 37




No love for the Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That's 37 less people I have to worry about


----------



## Pejavlade

pejavlade no spurs 

im a huge fan/ there my 2nd fav team but i cant say they will win


----------



## ChristopherJ

kidcanada101- go spurs


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Greg Ostertag! - Go Spurs


----------



## Kunlun

KL Dawger - GO SPURS


----------



## bballlife

bballlife- No Spurs


Really tough choice right now between the Spurs and Pistons, but Im leaning towards the Pistons.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor

Kapono2Okafor-No Spurs!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


1. Yao Mania
2. Mavs Dude
3. TiMVP2
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11
6. rocketsthathavespurs
7. LineOFire
8. texan
9. XxMia_9xX
10. theBirdman
11. Luiz_Rodrigo 
12. LeBronisnumba1
13. Starbury03
14. Ezealen
15. Dark Praetor
16. Azamad Bagatov
17. Kuskid
18. kidcanada101
19. Greg Ostertag!
20. KL Dawger



*NO Spurs:*


1. cpawfan
2. Yyzlin
3. mrfrodo
4. knicksfan
5. BabyBlueSlugga7
6. BigMike
7. Knicks Junkie 
8. KingJoseus
9. theo4002
10. The Admiral
11. WhoDaBest23
12. SpeakerBoxxx
13. Madman
14. Zach
15. Captain Obvious
16. dmilesai
17. Fracture
18. tha supes
19. Mike
20. Minnesota Magician
21. scapegoat
22. kg4mvp2
23. wild_style
24. Bruno
25. hobojoe
26. Odomiles
27. Blazerfan024
28. gian
29. rock747
30. ChicagoBullsFan52
31. ToddMacCulloch11
32. Matt85163
33. sherako
34. rocketeer
35. b-diddy
36. phillymickfan
37. KirkSnyderFan
38. Pejavlade 
39. bballlife
40. Kapono2Okafor

Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 20
NO SPURS - 40




An even 60 people have signed up thus far. Last day to enter is November 3rd, opening day for the Spurs


----------



## BallStateCards

ClayVTrainum - NO SPURS


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy - GO Spurs


----------



## lw32

Lachlanwood32 - No Spurs!
(sorry guys!)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


1. Yao Mania
2. Mavs Dude
3. TiMVP2
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11
6. rocketsthathavespurs
7. LineOFire
8. texan
9. XxMia_9xX
10. theBirdman
11. Luiz_Rodrigo 
12. LeBronisnumba1
13. Starbury03
14. Ezealen
15. Dark Praetor
16. Azamad Bagatov
17. Kuskid
18. kidcanada101
19. Greg Ostertag!
20. KL Dawger
21. Budweiser_Boy
22. DaBobZ


*NO Spurs:*


1. cpawfan
2. Yyzlin
3. mrfrodo
4. knicksfan
5. BabyBlueSlugga7
6. BigMike
7. Knicks Junkie 
8. KingJoseus
9. theo4002
10. The Admiral
11. WhoDaBest23
12. SpeakerBoxxx
13. Madman
14. Zach
15. Captain Obvious
16. dmilesai
17. Fracture
18. tha supes
19. Mike
20. Minnesota Magician
21. scapegoat
22. kg4mvp2
23. wild_style
24. Bruno
25. hobojoe
26. Odomiles
27. Blazerfan024
28. gian
29. rock747
30. ChicagoBullsFan52
31. ToddMacCulloch11
32. Matt85163
33. sherako
34. rocketeer
35. b-diddy
36. phillymickfan
37. KirkSnyderFan
38. Pejavlade 
39. bballlife
40. Kapono2Okafor
41. ClayVTrainum
42. Lachlanwood32


Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 22
NO SPURS - 42




*Final Contestants*


----------



## DaBobZ

DaBobz- GO Spurs


Sorry KokoTheMonkey I never checked this thread before 
There must be at least 30 Laker fans on your No Spurs list I guess


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> DaBobz- GO Spurs
> 
> 
> Sorry KokoTheMonkey I never checked this thread before
> There must be at least 30 Laker fans on your No Spurs list I guess




I'll sneak you in. 



I wanted to make a cutoff date early before something miserable happened to the Spurs.


----------



## Tersk

I wish I made it Go Spurs, you guys are playing brilliant


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I wish I made it Go Spurs, you guys are playing brilliant





The more and more attention the Spurs get, the worse they play. It happened last year after two games against the Lakers, and it's happened in the past. 



They are playing well, but I think we're in for a slump sometime in the next month.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

*GO SPURS*

Mo The Bartender says, "GO SPURS GO, or I'll blast your rear end"


----------



## atowndawill

atowndawill- no spurs

go suns!


----------



## KG4MVP2

Koko put me in your beno udrih fan club ok?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> Koko put me in your beno udrih fan club ok?




Sure.


----------



## Kekai

Is it too late to say No Spurs? Come on man, Its not even half way season yet.  You should get more people to give away free stuff like this. :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Is it too late to say No Spurs? Come on man, Its not even half way season yet.  You should get more people to give away free stuff like this. :yes:




Nah, if you would have said "Go Spurs", I would have signed you up.




Just kidding. Since you have been one of the few to join lately, I'll sign you up.


----------



## Kekai

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if you would have said "Go Spurs", I would have signed you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Since you have been one of the few to join lately, I'll sign you up.


All right baby! Thanks man. I'd say go spurs, but you know I want the Suns or the Mavs. Sorry Lol. 
Hey about that drawing, did I mention I could hook you up with some fine hawaiian chicks down here in Hawai'i?   (hint hint)
LOL

Oh and you are a hot guy with an amazing body I can't believe how cool you are you should be a model +nfl player+ an nba player. Damn man you are straight up pimpin


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Can I join too even if it's very late....
Because I'm not that much of an Spurs fan and never go to this forum, I just was told by Kekai23 that this "game" exists....

And I don't mind if I'm in the NO pool or in the GO pool....but if it's still posible:

DwyaneWade4MVP - NO Spurs


----------



## Sir Patchwork

KoKo, you know before the season I would have said GO Spurs, and here is the proof of that. At the time, I didn't need a supporting membership, but nowadays, I do.  

If you could sign me up, it would be appreciated, if not, I understand.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> KoKo, you know before the season I would have said GO Spurs, and here is the proof of that. At the time, I didn't need a supporting membership, but nowadays, I do.
> 
> If you could sign me up, it would be appreciated, if not, I understand.





Sir Patchwork, based on reputation alone, you're on, no questions asked. 




DwyaneWade4MVP....you're on. 


I'm sorry if some of you guys saw this so late, but there's still going to have to be a deadline. Actually, end of January is it. It's final.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


1. Yao Mania
2. Mavs Dude
3. TiMVP2
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11
6. rocketsthathavespurs
7. LineOFire
8. texan
9. XxMia_9xX
10. theBirdman
11. Luiz_Rodrigo 
12. LeBronisnumba1
13. Starbury03
14. Ezealen
15. Dark Praetor
16. Azamad Bagatov
17. Kuskid
18. kidcanada101
19. Greg Ostertag!
20. KL Dawger
21. Budweiser_Boy
22. DaBobZ
23. Sir Patchwork
24. Moe The Bartender

*NO Spurs:*


1. cpawfan
2. Yyzlin
3. mrfrodo
4. knicksfan
5. BabyBlueSlugga7
6. BigMike
7. Knicks Junkie 
8. KingJoseus
9. theo4002
10. The Admiral
11. WhoDaBest23
12. SpeakerBoxxx
13. Madman
14. Zach
15. Captain Obvious
16. dmilesai
17. Fracture
18. tha supes
19. Mike
20. Minnesota Magician
21. scapegoat
22. kg4mvp2
23. wild_style
24. Bruno
25. hobojoe
26. Odomiles
27. Blazerfan024
28. gian
29. rock747
30. ChicagoBullsFan52
31. ToddMacCulloch11
32. Matt85163
33. sherako
34. rocketeer
35. b-diddy
36. phillymickfan
37. KirkSnyderFan
38. Pejavlade 
39. bballlife
40. Kapono2Okafor
41. ClayVTrainum
42. Lachlanwood32
43. Kekai23
44. DwyaneWade4MVP

Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 24
NO SPURS - 44




Deadline is January 31st. Anything after that is final.


----------



## LuckyAC

2-1 odds on the Spurs, that's about what Vegas is giving.


----------



## Kekai

Eh, you can take me out. Im a SM now....


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> *GO Spurs:*
> 
> 
> 1. Yao Mania
> 2. Mavs Dude
> 3. TiMVP2
> 4. DaUnbreakableKinG
> 5. Celts11
> 6. rocketsthathavespurs
> 7. LineOFire
> 8. texan
> 9. XxMia_9xX
> 10. theBirdman
> 11. Luiz_Rodrigo
> 12. LeBronisnumba1
> 13. Starbury03
> 14. Ezealen
> 15. Dark Praetor
> 16. Azamad Bagatov
> 17. Kuskid
> 18. kidcanada101
> 19. Greg Ostertag!
> 20. KL Dawger
> 21. Budweiser_Boy
> 22. DaBobZ
> 23. Sir Patchwork
> 24. Moe The Bartender


Top of the list baby! Go Spurs! (unless Spurs end up playing Houston in the 1st round :uhoh: )


----------



## M.D.E

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

go spurs


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

GO Spurs! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

go spurs go theroc5


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*



TheRoc5 said:


> go spurs go theroc5


Ummm....

6. rocketsthathavespurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

I need to do some research on this and take a look at the guys who are no longer with us. (Suspended, aren't posting anymore, etc.)


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*



LineOFire said:


> Ummm....
> 
> 6. rocketsthathavespurs


i do not understand ur ? yes that used to be my name i changed it long story... u can delete my old thing though


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*



LineOFire said:


> Ummm....
> 
> 6. rocketsthathavespurs


He wants to change it from that to his new one cause if he wins his old one will get the membership and not the one he actually uses.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

Takeit2dahouse00 - NO Spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

What ever happened to the deadline, Koko? I would have waited to give you my perdiction if I knew you were just going to blow it off like that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

Well, I haven't let anybody in awhile, because like I said in the first post, the main thing was that I didn't want people to start flocking in if the someone on the Spurs gets injured (Kind of like Duncan now, huh?)




Well, Takeit2dahouse00, I'll have to do some thinking and see if you'll be entered. I don't want to be ruthless, but it was part of the rules all along.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

I wouldn't mind if you extended it to like the end of the regular season. Although I think you should get a couple other opinions first, cause it really itsn't that fair for the people who made thier prediction last year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*



ezealen said:


> I wouldn't mind if you extended it to like the end of the regular season. Although I think you should get a couple other opinions first, cause it really itsn't that fair for the people who made thier prediction last year.






Are you wanting to change your vote? 




I guess it's OK to let people change up their vote, but I can guarantee you this, no votes change after the playoffs start. It doesn't get any more strict than that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

I don't want to make things more complicated for you than they are. But if everyone else decides to I mite. I think you should either not count anymore people in who posted after the deadline or extend the deadline till playoff time, but again, I think you should get more opinions first. It's your contest though, so what ever you think is best.


----------



## Bobot

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

Bobot - No Spurs

I Hope I win


----------



## Iku

*Re: Koko's FREE Supporting Membership Giveaway*

I hope I won.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I didn't want to do this, but just to kind of recapture the excitement (And to draw more posts/posters in here), I will accept more additions to the contest, UNLESS there is enough people who have already voted who feel shafted by this. If so, let me know and I'll re-think it. 




The new deadline, which I will not retract on like I previously did, will be the day before the playoffs start, meaning the day immediately before when the first playoff games start, whether the Spurs have a game that day or not. 



For those of you who dropped your name in lately, I'll have to wait and see if the others feel like they are getting screwed over this decision. Stay tuned is all I can say.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I recommend making a poll for this to see if people don't want the date to extend. Then again the people who voted late will more than likely vote to extend the date just so they can get in the contest and for no other reason.


----------



## rocketeer

it's your contest. do whatever you want. you're doing someone a favor by giving them a free membership.

i don't really care either way, but i don't think it should be up to the people in the contest. whatever decision you make is the right one, since it is your contest anyway.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

rocketeer said:


> it's your contest. do whatever you want. you're doing someone a favor by giving them a free membership.
> 
> i don't really care either way, but i don't think it should be up to the people in the contest. whatever decision you make is the right one, since it is your contest anyway.


I agree, but Koko is sometimes too nice. He's trying to find a way to make as many people happy as possible. I'll be happy with whatever choice you make, Koko. It's already a one in a billion chance I'd win anyways so I wouldn't care if the odds were a little worse lol.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Oh no, bow I have the "soft label" put on me. Time to go into retirement and eventually come back with another user name. 



Just kidding. I like what you wrote rocketeer. I'll try to get a few more thoughts, but I'm probably going with extending the deadline.


----------



## SpursFan16

I'm sorry SpursFan16, I was in the process of making a new list for the contest and for some reason I went to edit your post instead of making a new post. My apologies. You have been added to the contest though. Sorry.


Koko


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*GO Spurs:*


1. Yao Mania
2. Mavs Dude
3. TiMVP2
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11
6. TheRoc5
7. LineOFire
8. texan
9. XxMia_9xX
10. theBirdman
11. Luiz_Rodrigo 
12. LeBronisnumba1
13. Starbury03
14. Ezealen
15. Dark Praetor
16. Azamad Bagatov
17. Kuskid
18. kidcanada101
19. Greg Ostertag!
20. Kunlun
21. Budweiser_Boy
22. DaBobZ
23. Sir Patchwork
24. Moe The Bartender
25. MDE
26. Nephets
27. Spursfan16 


*NO Spurs:*


1. cpawfan
2. Yyzlin
3. mrfrodo
4. knicksfan
5. BabyBlueSlugga7
6. BigMike
7. Knicks Junkie 
8. KingJoseus
9. theo4002
10. The Admiral
11. WhoDaBest23
12. SpeakerBoxxx
13. Madman
14. Zach
15. Captain Obvious
16. dmilesai
17. Fracture
18. tha supes
19. Mike
20. Minnesota Magician
21. scapegoat
22. kg4mvp2
23. wild_style
24. Bruno
25. hobojoe
26. Odomiles
27. Blazerfan024
28. gian
29. rock747
30. ChicagoBullsFan52
31. ToddMacCulloch11
32. Matt85163
33. sherako
34. rocketeer
35. b-diddy
36. phillymickfan
37. KirkSnyderFan
38. Pejavlade 
39. bballlife
40. Kapono2Okafor
41. ClayVTrainum
42. Lachlanwood32
43. Kekai23
44. DwyaneWade4MVP
45. Takeit2dahouse00
46. Bobot




Breakdown:

GO SPURS - 27
NO SPURS - 46





Updated. I think 5 people were added since the last listing on January 31st.


----------



## TheRoc5

rember to put me at theroc5 instead of roxthathavspurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> rember to put me at theroc5 instead of roxthathavspurs




I got ya, don't worry.


----------



## Nephets

Lots of people hate the Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's not necessarily hate. They just don't think they'll win. I'm happy there's so many more people against the Spurs than there are for the Spurs. Less competition :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> It's not necessarily hate. They just don't think they'll win. I'm happy there's so many more people against the Spurs than there are for the Spurs. Less competition :biggrin:


thats what i was just thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

Just to let you know i still want it lol.


----------



## Lethal Vertical

Lethal Vertical- Go Spurs!


----------



## Kekai

Lethal Vertical said:


> Lethal Vertical- Go Spurs!


:laugh: Kinda late...haha


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

2 wins away Go Spurs Go crew.


----------



## Drk Element

ummmmmm........koko, im poor, can you please pay for me?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1 win away fellas. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Koko, get back from the sbc center and tell me I won now! :biggrin: 

lol seriously though, props to all those who said Go Spurs!


----------



## Tersk

Go Spurs

EDIT: Please can you add me to the Go Spurs list, after Dallas got kicked out I knew San Antonio would win

Please :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> Go Spurs


lol cheater!


----------



## TheRoc5

well i wanted to stay here long enough to see who he draws out of the hat but to tired and want to go watch so highlights, just remember koko pick me lol ez would also be a good pick


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well i wanted to stay here long enough to see who he draws out of the hat but to tired and want to go watch so highlights, just remember koko pick me lol ez would also be a good pick


lol he probably won't do it till ALOT later tomorrow. But yeah, hopefully he picks a spurs regular out of that hat: You, me, TiMVP2, Nephets, LineOFire etc. would be cool.

Maybe you could find a way to give us spurs regulars an advantage, Koko:wink: lol


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol he probably won't do it till ALOT later tomorrow. But yeah, hopefully he picks a spurs regular out of that hat: You, me, TiMVP2, Nephets, LineOFire etc. would be cool.
> 
> Maybe you could find a way to give us spurs regulars an advantage, Koko:wink: lol


nephets and lineofire havent been here in awhile


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nephets and lineofire havent been here in awhile


Ture, would seem kinda pointless to give it to someone who won't actually use it. I think Koko should update his Go Spurs list. Some of those people don't really post alot anymore.

BTW, a little while after the spurs won Nephets was lurking the boards. He didn't make any post and he was only there for a little while. Guess he just wanted to see how everyone was reacting.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I haven't forgotten guys. I'm damn glad that I'm going to shell out $10 to someone who believed in the Spurs.


----------



## TiMVP2

Nephets is on aim a lot to let yall know.

And GO spurs GO
(just dont rig it for ez,no matter how much vCash he made u get_


----------



## Sir Patchwork

You can withdraw my name, I managed to get another supporting membership by winning another rap battle tournament. So I wouldn't be needing it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Nephets is on aim a lot to let yall know.
> 
> And GO spurs GO
> (just dont rig it for ez,no matter how much vCash he made u get_


Nephets is also on yahoo alot. He's home schooled so he's basicly online ALL the time. I guess he just doesn't like us anymore  

lol I don't think, Koko, really cares about the uCash. I sure hope either you, me, or TheRoc5 win it. I really want a spurs regular to win!


----------



## TiMVP2

OR XxMia_9xX and SpursFan16 and moe teh bartender


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> OR XxMia_9xX and SpursFan16 and moe teh bartender


I forgot about Mia and SpursFan16, but Moe's only on now when he feels like bashing Koko lol. I wouldn't really call him a regular anymore.


----------



## Nephets

I'm here! 

Sorry I've been very busy...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Sorry I've been very busy...


Ha! I knew all that baiting would get you to come out of your hole :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

Actualy I told him to come here 

foo


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Actualy I told him to come here
> 
> foo


What makes you think he'd listen to you? You'd have to be a damn fool to do that. Now to listen to me would be the smart thing. Just look at all the people who became rich because they listened to me!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So, Koko. When are you ganna tell everyone I win? :biggrin: 

lol j.k But when are you ganna announce the winner?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> So, Koko. When are you ganna tell everyone I win? :biggrin:
> 
> lol j.k But when are you ganna announce the winner?





Give me time. Saturday night sounds reasonable, because I've got to work all day tomorrow, and it's too late to do it today. Just be patient though. I'll get it done, and it will be in the upcoming days. 


I have to write everyone's name down on a piece of paper and throw them all into a hat. But first, I have to go back and figure out which guys don't post on here anymore. I'm glad that the No Spurs No group didn't win, because there was a bunch of guys on that list who don't post anymore.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao Mania said:


> Well I'm sure the names are all gonna be favoured towards one side.... so what the heck
> 
> Yao Mania - GO Spurs!


Being the first one to have say Go Spurs back when this thing first started, I think I should win :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

:gopray: pic me pic me :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

If I win my avatar will be this pic:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I know how busy you are, Koko. So I did ya a favor and did some research for ya :biggrin: The dates next to some of the names are the dates of the last time they posted. "all good" means that they posted pretty recently and post regularily.

1. Yao Mania (All good)
2. Mavs Dude (4/17/05)
3. TiMVP2 (All good)
4. DaUnbreakableKinG
5. Celts11 (It says invalid user name when I search for this guy)
6. TheRoc5 (All good)
7. LineOFire (05-11-2005)
8. Texan (All good)
9. XxMia_9xX (All good)
10. The Birdman (All Good)
11. Luiz_Rodrigo (06-02-2005)
12. LeBronisnumba1 (He’s still on but he seems to post once every blue moon. Last posts were on 06-14-2005. Before that it was 03-10-2005, and before that it was 01-21-2005)
13. Starbury03 (All good)
14. Ezealen (You should pick this guy :biggrin: )
15. Dark Praetor (11-27-2004...wow)
16. Azamad Bagatov (10-20-2004.…wow again)
17. Kuskid (All good)
18. Kidcanada101 (says invalid user again)
19. Greg Ostertag! (all good)
20. Kunlun (all good)
21. Budweiser_Boy (all good)
22. DaBobZ (all good)
23. Sir Patchwork (I think he said he wanted to be taken out of the contest)
24. Moe The Bartender (all good)
25. MDE (says invalid again)
26. Nephets (all god)
27. Spursfan16 (all good)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> If I win my avatar will be this pic:


If I win I'm a use one of these:









I like this one the best, but I duno if it'll fit.








Kinda plain








This one's cool too, but it doesn't have Ginobilli in a jedi outfit, and I don't know if it'll fit either. It'll probably get all smushed up.

This reminds me though. Do ya'll think Obi-Wan Ginobilli has become Manu's official nickname? It fits him. It really does seem like teh force is with him half the time. How else could he make all those freaky shots?


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> I know how busy you are, Koko. So I did ya a favor and did some research for ya :biggrin: The dates next to some of the names are the dates of the last time they posted. "all good" means that they posted pretty recently and post regularily.
> 
> 1. Yao Mania (All good)
> 2. Mavs Dude (4/17/05)
> 3. TiMVP2 (All good)
> 4. DaUnbreakableKinG
> 5. Celts11 (It says invalid user name when I search for this guy)
> 6. TheRoc5 (All good)
> 7. LineOFire (05-11-2005)
> 8. Texan (All good)
> 9. XxMia_9xX (All good)
> 10. The Birdman (All Good)
> 11. Luiz_Rodrigo (06-02-2005)
> 12. LeBronisnumba1 (He’s still on but he seems to post once every blue moon. Last posts were on 06-14-2005. Before that it was 03-10-2005, and before that it was 01-21-2005)
> 13. Starbury03 (All good)
> 14. Ezealen (You should pick this guy :biggrin: )
> 15. Dark Praetor (11-27-2004...wow)
> 16. Azamad Bagatov (10-20-2004.…wow again)
> 17. Kuskid (All good)
> 18. Kidcanada101 (says invalid user again)
> 19. Greg Ostertag! (all good)
> 20. Kunlun (all good)
> 21. Budweiser_Boy (all good)
> 22. DaBobZ (all good)
> 23. Sir Patchwork (I think he said he wanted to be taken out of the contest)
> 24. Moe The Bartender (all good)
> 25. MDE (says invalid again)
> *26. Nephets (all god)*
> 27. Spursfan16 (all good)


Nephets is god now eh?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Nephets is god now eh?


Go look at his posts. He still posts pretty frequently.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I know how busy you are, Koko. So I did ya a favor and did some research for ya :biggrin: The dates next to some of the names are the dates of the last time they posted. "all good" means that they posted pretty recently and post regularily.
> 
> 1. Yao Mania (All good)
> 2. Mavs Dude (4/17/05)
> 3. TiMVP2 (All good)
> 4. DaUnbreakableKinG
> 5. Celts11 (It says invalid user name when I search for this guy)
> 6. TheRoc5 (All good)
> 7. LineOFire (05-11-2005)
> 8. Texan (All good)
> 9. XxMia_9xX (All good)
> 10. The Birdman (All Good)
> 11. Luiz_Rodrigo (06-02-2005)
> 12. LeBronisnumba1 (He’s still on but he seems to post once every blue moon. Last posts were on 06-14-2005. Before that it was 03-10-2005, and before that it was 01-21-2005)
> 13. Starbury03 (All good)
> 14. Ezealen (You should pick this guy :biggrin: )
> 15. Dark Praetor (11-27-2004...wow)
> 16. Azamad Bagatov (10-20-2004.…wow again)
> 17. Kuskid (All good)
> 18. Kidcanada101 (says invalid user again)
> 19. Greg Ostertag! (all good)
> 20. Kunlun (all good)
> 21. Budweiser_Boy (all good)
> 22. DaBobZ (all good)
> 23. Sir Patchwork (I think he said he wanted to be taken out of the contest)
> 24. Moe The Bartender (all good)
> 25. MDE (says invalid again)
> 26. Nephets (all god)
> 27. Spursfan16 (all good)






Awesome job ezealen. I'd give you more rep but it won't let me until I rep other posters. 


As for the guys with "invalid username", that means they changed their usernames, and I'll have to go back and figure out who's who now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Awesome job ezealen. I'd give you more rep but it won't let me until I rep other posters.
> 
> 
> As for the guys with "invalid username", that means they changed their usernames, and I'll have to go back and figure out who's who now.


Just glad I could help, Koko...plus I had nothing better to do :biggrin:. I'm freaking bored here! And thanks for clearing up why it kept saying invalid username.

Edit: I'd go and fix those parts, but I have no freaking clue what they're new user name could be.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Celts11 = Premier, who is know a supporting member and an assitant mod
KidCanada101 = KidCanada
MDE = M.D.E. (He's elgible)




These 3 above are good. 



One more addition guys, it seems as if I left BabyBlueSlugga/sloth off the list. He originally had No Spurs, but it appears he last changed his post to Go Spurs on January 22nd, so I'll add him in.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> KidCanada101 = KidCanada


...I don't know how I missed that one:dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Alright guys, I just did the drawing moments ago. Here's what I did, I wrote everyone's name on a piece of paper and cut them into little squares, all of them being the same size of course, and I put them in a little contained with a lid that I literally threw up in the air several times to shake and stir up the names. Then I opened the lid and picked one out:



Xx_Mia_9xX is the winner. I'm glad that it turned out to be a Spurs forum member than ended up winning, because it makes this whole process more worthwhile. For those of you who didn't win, Koko's Free Supporting Membership Giveaway will be back for next year. Congrats to Mia, and a SM will be coming your way soon.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Congrats, Mia! Even though I didn't win, I'm glad it was a spurs regular who did :clap:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

LOL! that is awesome!!!!! yay! dang i've won the previous two drawings in this other furom i go to also, i got a spurs key chain and a wristband.... but this is way way more awesome!

thank you!!!!!!! koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i predicted the spurs will win since the beggining of the season too! this week has been awesome! esp. 'cuz of this and spurs are champs! 

that means i have to be here more often to really use it up! 

once again. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Kekai

XxMia_9xX said:


> LOL! that is awesome!!!!! yay! dang i've won the previous two drawings in this other furom i go to also, i got a spurs key chain and a wristband.... but this is way way more awesome!
> 
> thank you!!!!!!! koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i predicted the spurs will win since the beggining of the season too! this week has been awesome! esp. 'cuz of this and spurs are champs!
> 
> that means i have to be here more often to really use it up!
> 
> once again. THANK YOU!!!!!


Your a girl right? Hit me up...:wink:


----------



## TiMVP2

KoKo only gave it to her cuz he likes her....

j/k congrats.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's coming Mia, I haven't forgot about you.


----------



## TheRoc5

congrats mia im glad it went to a spurs fan :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm going to take care of your SM tomorrow Mia. I haven't completely forgot about it, it's just that I keep putting it off. Tomorrow's the day.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I seriously tried to pay for it today and Pay-Pal kept denying me. I'm not sure what the deal is, but I've asked for help on it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

geez!!!! LOL! just kidding! no problem... just take your time, i'm not in a hurry.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

geez!!!! LOL! just kidding! no problem... just take your time, i'm not in a hurry. anyway how much is the supporting member fee? if it cost a lot, u don't have to. i dont want u to spend so much money on it... 'cuz if it cost a lot i'll feel bad...


----------



## Blazer Freak

XxMia_9xX said:


> geez!!!! LOL! just kidding! no problem... just take your time, i'm not in a hurry. anyway how much is the supporting member fee? if it cost a lot, u don't have to. i dont want u to spend so much money on it... 'cuz if it cost a lot i'll feel bad...


It's $10 and your a SM for a whole year.


----------



## Nephets

TiMVP2 said:


> Nephets is god now eh?


YES I AM GOD!! AKA I am back guys, sorry I've been busy with my show and I'll try to come back as often as I can (I've been at G4 a lot)


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> YES I AM GOD!! AKA I am back guys, sorry I've been busy with my show and I'll try to come back as often as I can (I've been at G4 a lot)


you have a showwww???????? and welcome back the boards have missed your posts, and this should prob be in the community thread not kokos give away lol


----------



## Shady*

Enter me in the next contest.

Shadyballa8D12 - Go Spurs


----------



## K-DaWg

sorry

Dirk ROCKS 41 No Spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's kinda late to sign up for the game no guys. The due date was along time ago, like before the game ended  I'm pretty sure Koko's ganna make another one, but he'll more than likely make it in a new thread, so just hold on a little longer guys.


----------



## Pnack

KobeBryant08 - NO SPURS


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KobeBryant08 said:


> KobeBryant08 - NO SPURS


 lol. Read the last couple of posts, man. And check their dates while you're at it.
Koko, you really should unsticky this and let it die already.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol. Read the last couple of posts, man. And check their dates while you're at it.
> Koko, you really should unsticky this and let it die already.


i would do it but im not sure if koko wants to do redo it frm this thread so ill let him unsticky it if he wants to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i would do it but im not sure if koko wants to do redo it frm this thread so ill let him unsticky it if he wants to.


He'll probably make a new one, cause this one's way too long. But it's probably best to just let him do it just incase.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'll be making a new one for the upcoming season. I still have to get Mia's paid out though. Yes, I'm damn ashamed of it and it bugs the hell out of me, but I'll get to it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll be making a new one for the upcoming season. I still have to get Mia's paid out though. Yes, I'm damn ashamed of it and it bugs the hell out of me, but I'll get to it.


Then why not unsticky his thread and let it die? There's been like three people who've been posting in here thinking the contest is still going on.

BTW, did you figure out the problem with buying Mia's SM?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> BTW, did you figure out the problem with buying Mia's SM?



That's not an issue anymore. I got a new debit card, so I shouldn't have any problems with it once I get it activated. The problem I had was that pay pal wouldn't let me pay for another membership because it said something like "There is already a membership under this card" or something like that.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll be making a new one for the upcoming season. I still have to get Mia's paid out though. Yes, I'm damn ashamed of it and it bugs the hell out of me, but I'll get to it.



uhh yeah! i've been waiting for like ever now! hahah j/k!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Koko, in your next one maybe you can do something like I was doing in my game, since mine already crashed and burned. You could have make it where people need a certain amount of posts in the spurs forum during the upcoming season, not including spam, inorder to be illegible. Just a thought.


----------



## Pnack

yea get rid of this thread cuz i thought it was for this upcoming season!


----------



## TiMVP2

nice to know how koko always gives his word!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> nice to know how koko always gives his word!



:curse: I'm still going to do it, as long as I can get ahold of Mia.


----------



## TiMVP2

what exactly do you want to "get ahold" of??


----------



## nutmeged3

when are you going to start the next one


----------



## TheRoc5

ok every one, hes gonna start it soon just be patient


----------



## Pnack

patience isnt a word in my vocabulary....so start it plzzzz....i want a free supporting membership!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Hey Koko remeber when I was a mod for San Antonio, wink wink


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The new one will be up and running in a little bit.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> what exactly do you want to "get ahold" of??


Grow up, man. 

All ya'll need to know is that it'll be up before the season starts. That's only a week away guys. Just be patient for a little longer.

In the mean time, ditch this one, Koko. It's only causing trouble. Also, keep my suggestion in mind. I think it'll really help get this board bumpin.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Grow up, man.
> 
> All ya'll need to know is that it'll be up before the season starts. That's only a week away guys. Just be patient for a little longer.
> 
> In the mean time, ditch this one, Koko. It's only causing trouble. Also, keep my suggestion in mind. I think it'll really help get this board bumpin.


me 2 i think its a great idea


----------



## XxMia_9xX

KokoTheMonkey said:


> :curse: I'm still going to do it, as long as I can get ahold of Mia.



SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've been busy with school and work and my friends birthday debut thing that i haven't been here in like forever... anyway now that the season has started, i'll be here more often. so koko's Sm money wont go to waste... anyway thanks for the SM koko!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

birthday debut?


----------

